
AI in Flint is no good at politics - rossdavidh
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/01/how-machine-learning-found-flints-lead-pipes/578692/
======
rossdavidh
AI says: you should dig in the oldest, poorest neighborhoods first, that's
where you're most likely to find lead pipes in need of replacing.

Mayor says: no, let's dig more out on the outskirts, in newer neighborhoods,
where coincidentally the houses are worth more and are newer and less likely
to have lead pipes anyway.

